# 211/411 - L2.61 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

12/15/2005: L2.61 for the 211/411

Improved drivers for OTA signals to help reduce macroblocking
EPG data retrieval and grid population enhancements
Pop-up 023 from check switch summary fix, when trying to enter EPG
Pop-up 129 (authorization) not appearing on initial boot-up fix
Cancel EPG download function from Search fix
VCR test menu receiver reset fix
Fix for occasional no a/v on initial boot-up


----------



## NR2D (Nov 30, 2005)

I currently have 2 411's in use. When they were first installed, by me, they would shut off sometime during the night. In the preferences menu there is a choice of disabling the inactivity shut off. On both receivers I have this set for disable. Both receivers are still shutting off though. I want to keep my receivers on at all times. I have done this since the first time I had a "C" band 10' dish. Anyone have any ideas?

Rich Dunklee
NR2D


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Welcome NR2D,

Technically the receivers are always on, when you power down from the front panel or remote, you are putting the unit into standby. At this time a picture is still being output to the display, it is just blacked out.

Please note, that not putting your receivers into standby when not in use can and in the past has caused issues. The units need to be in standby in order to download new updates, and even refresh the EPG guide data transparently. If you do not do this you will likely have your viewing experience interrupted when the guide is forced to refresh.

Jason


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Welcome NR2D,
> 
> Technically the receivers are always on, when you power down from the front panel or remote, you are putting the unit into standby. At this time a picture is still being output to the display, it is just blacked out.
> 
> ...


I'll strongly agree with Jason....I've always put my receivers (C-Band, Ku/Ka Band, and Cable) in standby when not in "use"....A quick button push now will save some aggrevation later....and, trust us, it WILL happen at some point.....


----------



## NR2D (Nov 30, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Welcome NR2D,
> 
> Technically the receivers are always on, when you power down from the front panel or remote, you are putting the unit into standby. At this time a picture is still being output to the display, it is just blacked out.
> 
> ...


I agree but I never put my DVR921 into "Standby" until I did just once about 3 months ago. It down load new firmware and the POS never worked right after that. It ended up in my back yard in about 20 pieces!!! 

When the EPG is out of date and I would go to look at it, the receiver would ask me to down load the latest EPG and I would let it and I just had to wait 3 minutes. To me just a minor delay.

When I had my "C" band system my installer told me NEVER to turn it off since leaving it on kept voltage on the LNB's and would keep moisture out.

Just my thoughts.

Rich Dunklee
NR2D


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

You can go into the menu and turn off auto-updates.

However, I would recommend strongly against refusing updates on a brand new model like this one as there's bound to be some features still being tweaked.

This is your call, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

My 211 goes into standby and my TiVo can't record scheduled programs. I have turned it off and it doesn't work. It still goes into standby. I set the standby at 8 hours to help, but I do not even know if that works. 

I use my TiVo guide, so I do not care about the 211 guide. I just want the standby disabled like it should.


----------



## davidede (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm a new subscriber to D* and have had the Vip 411 for a week now. Today I lost audio. I've done the usual cable checks, but no sound. TV speakers work fine with my DVD player. I've shut down the 411 Receiver, but still sound after a new start up.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Try a "Soft Boot" (press the power button for 15-20 seconds and the receiver will reboot) or a "Hard Boot" (unplug the beast for 15-20 seconds and plug it back in).

Simply turning off a receiver doesn't actually turn it off or reset it.


----------



## davidede (Oct 19, 2005)

I spoke too soon! I re-booted the receiver; now the audio is back and all is well.


----------



## davidede (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you, James.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NR2D said:


> IWhen I had my "C" band system my installer told me NEVER to turn it off since leaving it on kept voltage on the LNB's and would keep moisture out.


My neighbor who was an otherwise trusted mechanic ran straight antifreeze in his pickup. He had a theory about keeping water out of the engine. As with the LNB issue, it is just a theory. Generally the electronics were potted into a heat sink and as such were pretty much immune to moisture. Keeping solid state equipment warm is generally not necessary unless heat cycling is severe.


----------

